# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  People and Food

## LindaP

Here is a sampling of Anguilla flavors and smiles....

----------


## MIke R

nice...dude looks like a young John Sally of NBA fame

----------


## Peter NJ

thats the famous Elvis

----------

